# Buying dovetail jig



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Wood craft is having a sale next week. they are selling the Porter cable 4212 for $150. Is this a good deal. I don't have anything now. Do they fit any router. I have a milwaukee







*4212 Porter-Cable 12'' Dovetail Jig*


----------

